# Going to Vermont



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi I will be visiting in Middlebury Vermont in the next couple of weeks, anyone know of some great yarn shops? We will also be traveling to Burlington? Thank you in advance.


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

Cacklinhens.com Check out The Cacklin' Hens: A Vermont Yarn, Beads & Gift Emporium in Middlebury on 383 Exchange St. Tell them Robin Kimball sent you They used to have some of my knitted items displayed in the shop. It's been awhile since I visited Amy, Cheryl, and Amanda. Say hi, if you get the chance.

On the way to Burlington there is a shop in New Haven at the New Haven Junction. That's nice too. I don't know the folks there, but they have wonderful yarn and fabrics. It's called Knits and Bolts. 2571 US Rt 7. Have Fun!!


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, I will be sure to say Hi and let the group know when I get back what purchases I made. Can't wait!


----------



## oystergirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Hihttp://www.northeastfiberarts.com/, I would add Northeast Fiber in Burlington !
Susan


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

krisab said:


> Hi I will be visiting in Middlebury Vermont in the next couple of weeks, anyone know of some great yarn shops? We will also be traveling to Burlington? Thank you in advance.


.

Hand Knits in Wilmington VT. 6 N. Main St. 866-649-Wool.


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

Try Kaleidoscope Yarns in Essex Junction VT not too far from Burlington I have not been there but understand it is a great yarn shop. the web site is www.kyarns.com Enjoy your trip


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

there is a yarn shop in Stowe off the main street. I bought some needles there once on vacation, their yarns are interesting.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for the info, I can't wait to visit as many shops as I can!


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

Burlington is supposed to have some superb yarn shops that I looked up in the yellow pages and on the hotel map. Didn't have time to go though.
Barb


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I actually typed in Knitmap, suggested from a fellow knitter and found a great site for locating yarn stores in ANY area--thank you all for your help. As my mother used to say, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

I was rasied in Middlebury, so have a a great time, and give my reagards to the town. I haven't been back in so long, I can't help you w/ yarn shops, but for lunch try Mr. Ups. Also there is a great thrift store there too. Lots of boiled wool jackets by Geiger (the factory is just out of town). If you have time, visit the quaint town of Vergennes, not to far way. Bring lots of bug dope -- the mosquito is the VT state bird!


----------



## vtmaid (Apr 8, 2011)

KiltieLass said:


> I was rasied in Middlebury, so have a a great time, and give my reagards to the town. I haven't been back in so long, I can't help you w/ yarn shops, but for lunch try Mr. Ups. Also there is a great thrift store there too. Lots of boiled wool jackets by Geiger (the factory is just out of town). If you have time, visit the quaint town of Vergennes, not to far way. Bring lots of bug dope -- the mosquito is the VT state bird!


Kiltie -- I grew up in Salisbury and went to MUHS eons ago. You are right - there are lots of quaint artisan shops in the area with handmade goods for sale. And the area is beautiful. 
Kris - enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

No way -- that is where I grew up! But I ialways refer to Middlebury. I lived at Deerview Ranch on old Rt 7 between Jon Filion and Lionel Clutier. I went to Otter Valley, and 'commuted.'


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Krisab....grew up in central VT...was back there the first part of this month, and the DEAREST LADY who owned my FAVORITE yarn place in Barre, VT had passed away, and her little store is gone. I am glad to read of these places from our friends here at KP...and will surely seek some of them out on my next trip. Have a wonderful visit there, and have a maple creemee for me!!! GG


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Kiltielass...you are so right about the mosquitos!!! GG


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

I visited a wonderful yarn shop in beautiful Weston Vt. -worth a ride. Call first to ensure that it's still open since many yarn shops have closed this past year. Google Vt. yarn shops for a complete listing. Have fun! Patricia


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

krisab said:


> Hi I will be visiting in Middlebury Vermont in the next couple of weeks, anyone know of some great yarn shops? We will also be traveling to Burlington? Thank you in advance.


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

I am not aware of any yarn shops in Burlington. I do recommend two that already have been mentioned. Northeast Fiber which is actually in Williston is on Route 2 (the main drag).Lots of interesting yarns.
The second is Kaleidoscope Yarns in Essex Junction. This is my personal favorite. You'll probably be on Route 15. When you go by the fire station (on your left) take the next left and turn left into the first driveway. You'll come up behind the fire station and walk from the back of the shop to the front. The parking's better behind the station.
Happy hunting. Bring your sunblock -- it's been nothing but hot!!!


----------



## Knittingram (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, there are many great yarn shops in Vermont, several in the Burlington and Middlebury areas and in New Haven (kind of half way between. If you stop in New Haven, take a right and come into Bristol. Sadly we don't have a yarn shop, but you will get to see a beautiful, quaint little village with a beautiful backdrop of the Green Mountains. Have a great trip!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

krisab said:


> Hi I will be visiting in Middlebury Vermont in the next couple of weeks, anyone know of some great yarn shops? We will also be traveling to Burlington? Thank you in advance.


Kaleidoscope in Essex Junction is awesome... A real treat to visit!

If you get as far down Route 89 as Montpelier, there is a lovely shop on Main Street... They just moved there last week, so I haven't seen their new space yet, but they are friendly and have an interesting range of yarn!!

If you are traveling on Rte. 100, stop in Waitsfield and visit our Very Local shop. Chris keeps odd hours, but you are likely to find her open.

Enjoy your visit to Middlebury-- it's a delightful town!
Mary


----------



## fly_on_a_wall (Jul 26, 2011)

KiltieLass said:


> I was rasied in Middlebury, so have a a great time, and give my reagards to the town. I haven't been back in so long, I can't help you w/ yarn shops, but for lunch try Mr. Ups. Also there is a great thrift store there too. Lots of boiled wool jackets by Geiger (the factory is just out of town). If you have time, visit the quaint town of Vergennes, not to far way. Bring lots of bug dope -- the mosquito is the VT state bird!


Hi, KiltieLass, I live in Rutland and love thrift stores. The last time I was in Middlebury there were two...which one is the one that has the wool jackets? thanks!


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a nice store in Stowe if you are going on Rt.100.


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Krisab:

There is a Joanne's in Vermont. We visited a friend there last year. I think the Joanne's was in Burlington. We don't have Joanne's where I live...we do have a large Michael's (thank goodness) and a couple of small knitting/yarn stores so I enjoyed visiting Joanne's for a change.

baa123


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your info-I can't wait to visit as many shops as I can.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

KiltieLass said:


> Bring lots of bug dope -- the mosquito is the VT state bird!


Actually the mosquitos haven't been a real problem this summer! 
Green Mountain Fibers is a nice Yarn shop in Rutland, about 40 minutes south of Middlebury. My favorite Middlebury shop has closed, unfortunately.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Being a native Vermonter and the fact that I still reside here.....Reading these posts makes me smile!!!Vermont has mosquitos???HEE!!HEE!!


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

I live just 18 miles from Middlebury. I haven't seen any really large places except for a Ben Franklin. It is about 25 miles to our largest city of Burlington, Vt. They have a very large Michael's and a good size Joanne's.

I wa born and brought up in Alexandria, Va.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I have family in Chester, Vermont. I usually take a trip every year but have never looked up any yarn shops. Should put that on my list for the next trip. I like all the local small shops. Love Vermont One of my favorite places to visit.


----------

